# Can i turn off door open chime with VAG?



## 2ks (Jun 27, 2009)

My 02 passat door open chime/annoying as [email protected]@# buzzer has got to go, anyone know how to turn it off with VAG, guessing it is in comfort control address, but not sure.


----------



## dana vw tech (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: Can i turn off door open chime with VAG? (2ks)*

The chimer is in the cluster. Is there a problem that needs addressed? Is the system working normally and you do not like it, or is the thing dinging the entire time while driving with headlights on??
Post a auto scan if it is a matter of a diagnosis. Otherwise I strongly advise not modifying the cluster.


----------



## 2ks (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: Can i turn off door open chime with VAG? (dana vw tech)*

I guess working properly, don't know why any one would need this feature. I can't stand it







. Just like a seat belt chime is not needed by most drivers in this day and age. I will look into settings in instrument cluster address to see if i can do anything with it, know someone who used vag to turn off seat belt chime so i know some things like this can be done. 
If it just dinged 3 times i could tolerate it but it dings three times then a steady very annoying tone comes on and stays on for about 4 minutes or so any time the door is opened. so when i am hooking up vag or obd scanner with door open and engine running it doesn't shut up. If i am backing in the garage if i need to open the door for something or get out to see if i am in the garage all the way, it doesn't shut up. Just overly irritating, only an idiot would not know their door was open and need a buzzer like that.


----------



## rlarsen (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Can i turn off door open chime with VAG? (2ks)*

Isn't it only when you have the lights on??
It should be...


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Can i turn off door open chime with VAG? (rlarsen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rlarsen* »_Isn't it only when you have the lights on??<

Depends on the country the cluster is set to. For Europe you are correct, the chime only sounds when you leave the headlights switched on. In other markets like the US (if I remember correctly) the chime will stay on as long as the key is plugged in the ignition.


----------



## 2ks (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: Can i turn off door open chime with VAG? (Theresias)*

Ok, don't know how i got in Fourtitude forum, looks same as vwvortex, has same user and all, but this is weird!!







Anyhow, my cluster is set to united states. I have the DRL lights on all the time, (don't like these either) But above is correct, the chime is there anytime the key is in the ignition. So the engine doesnt even need running as i stated before. That tone is on ANY time the drivers door is open if key is in ignition (ie, diagnosing with VAG and need switch on, need to have cable run thru open window to my PC or use a laptop and sit in car with door closed, or wait the 4 minutes for it to eventually shut up by itself.


----------



## 2ks (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: Can i turn off door open chime with VAG? (2ks)*

If that last post didn't make sense, some how when i went to the e-mail link to my thread i started, the reply buttons and at top said Fourtitude forum, with my thread in it, was freaky, had same user name as vortex and i was logged in, looked all the same but the reply buttons were black. Reply showed up in both places.


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Can i turn off door open chime with VAG? (2ks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2ks* »_My 02 passat door open chime/annoying as [email protected]@# buzzer has got to go, anyone know how to turn it off with VAG, guessing it is in comfort control address, but not sure. 

Take every Electronic "thing" that you own... Including your Computer, Cell Phone, Microwave, LapTop, Digital TV/HighSpeed Internet... and trash tem all.
You will save M-O-N-E-Y.
your car will LOVE you from now on!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2ks (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: Can i turn off door open chime with VAG? (Tim Birney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tim Birney* »_
Take every Electronic "thing" that you own... Including your Computer, Cell Phone, Microwave, LapTop, Digital TV/HighSpeed Internet... and trash tem all.
You will save M-O-N-E-Y.
your car will LOVE you from now on!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


OK, i don't get it???


----------



## SolidState (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: Can i turn off door open chime with VAG? (2ks)*

On a MK4 Golf/Jetta, the drivers door ajar chime and constant seat belt reminder chime can be disabled by recoding the cluster under 17-Instruments.
To disable the door chime, you must code the cluster to be a European car. For an odo reading in MILES, set the third digit to 4. F or an odo reading in KM, set the third digit to 1.
To disable the constant seat belt reminder on cars that only have a DRIVERS SIDE reminder, subtract 8 from the first two digits (ex, 15xxx, subtract 8 from 15, = 07xxx).
To disable the initial seat belt reminder, subtract an additional 2 from the first two digits (ex, 07xxx, subtract 2 from 07, =05xxx)
DISCLAIMER: This works on my 2002 GTI. Much of the B5 Passat is similar, but MAY NOT BE THE SAME. When you go into 17-INSTRUMENTS > 07-CODING, VAG-COM tells you what to input for the features your cars has/you want to enable.
All above information obtained VIA the ROSS-TECH website and VCDS 907.3 BETA.


----------

